# Alternative to Pressurized CO2 - Big Help Required Please.



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

DIY co2 with yeast, water, and sugar. Look it up. It will work in a small tank and probably be cheaper than excel in the long run.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Turningdizzy said:


> DIY co2 with yeast, water, and sugar. Look it up. It will work in a small tank and probably be cheaper than excel in the long run.


Thanks a lot for the reply. I actually prefer a no sound tank. This tank is very silent. Isn't Seachem Flourish Excel is good for my setup?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Seachem Excel is a liquid carbon source, but no where near effective as co2. The size of your tank has nothing to do with it's effectiveness. As @Turningdizzy pointed out DIY co2 would be a much better option for your size tank. If the LFS was using pressurized on the tank you have, the appearance will start to decline as the plants won't continue to grow as robust and healthy.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I don't want to go for DYI because if I do something wrong I won't know of co2 is ok or no. I did see many videos in detail. However I am still in doubt. And now I am concerned as you guys say liquid carbon is not effective.


----------



## slipfinger (Jun 8, 2016)

There is no replacement for actual Co2, be it pressurized or DYI.

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I suggest you take lots of pictures because the tank as you see it now will start a steady decline in appearance without injected Co2. 

Excel will not keep this tank looking as it does now.


----------



## Frank158 (Oct 1, 2013)

Is that duck aquarium safe? What is it made of and could it leach something into the water.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

You can build a budget CO2 system for $125 or less.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

slipfinger said:


> There is no replacement for actual Co2, be it pressurized or DYI.
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I suggest you take lots of pictures because the tank as you see it now will start a steady decline in appearance without injected Co2.
> 
> Excel will not keep this tank looking as it does now.





Frank158 said:


> Is that duck aquarium safe? What is it made of and could it leach something into the water.





ChrisX said:


> You can build a budget CO2 system for $125 or less.


Thanks for the replies guys. Duck is water safe and made for tanks. Also here co2 systems are like 250 dollars. 

As I said I am not concerned if plants go slowly. I am concerned only they don't get pale and stay lush green. My knowledge is very less but what I read is that co2 mainly speed up the growing process and where as with flourish excel the growth is slow but it provides plants carbon. According to Seachem if pressurized co2 is a 10 than excel is a 6 or 7. I see the very frequent bubbles coming from carpet. Please help


----------



## slipfinger (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't think you need help anymore....

If actual Co2 itself is not an option, than your only option is excel. 

What about nutrients/fertilizers? Interested to hear what you have planned.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

kashif314 said:


> ...As I said I am not concerned if plants go slowly. I am concerned only they don't get pale and stay lush green. My knowledge is very less but what I read is that co2 mainly speed up the growing process and where as with flourish excel the growth is slow but it provides plants carbon. According to Seachem if pressurized co2 is a 10 than excel is a 6 or 7. I see the very frequent bubbles coming from carpet. *Please help*


Several people already told you that excel isn't anywhere as effective as co2. It's not just a matter of speed, some plants won't live without a good amount of co2 regardless of how much excel you give them. 

A secondary issue would be the light. If it's very bright and the plants were growing quicker and fuller under co2 injection and now they slow up, algae is a stronger possibility. There's a reason the LFS had co2 on the tank. You could try the excel and see how you do. Don't overdose since you have fish in there.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

slipfinger said:


> I don't think you need help anymore....
> 
> If actual Co2 itself is not an option, than your only option is excel.
> 
> What about nutrients/fertilizers? Interested to hear what you have planned.


Thanks. I went to buy fertilizers but the LFS said that the ADA soil they added has fertilizers good for 6+ months and tank was setup 4 months ago so he said I don't need to put any fertilizers for now. But I was thinking shall I start a little quantity of micro fertilizers like flourish?


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> kashif314 said:
> 
> 
> > ...As I said I am not concerned if plants go slowly. I am concerned only they don't get pale and stay lush green. My knowledge is very less but what I read is that co2 mainly speed up the growing process and where as with flourish excel the growth is slow but it provides plants carbon. According to Seachem if pressurized co2 is a 10 than excel is a 6 or 7. I see the very frequent bubbles coming from carpet. *Please help*
> ...


Thanks. I can't say the growth is slow. Its only three days I have tank. So far nothing has changed. I spoke with LFS owner today about my concerns but he is persistent that I don't need pressurized co2. I explained him what everyone told me here on this forum. He took me inside to where he make tanks and showed me lush green small tanks which he did by flourish excel alone with fertilizers. I didn't say him I can't afford pressurized co2. I went there and asked for co2 setup but instead of convincing me to but it he strongly discouraged me. I will see how it goes. Will keep close eye on things and will take several pictures now so I can see if there is any difference in near future. If difference than I will have to go for pressurized co2


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

kashif314 said:


> Thanks. I went to buy fertilizers but the LFS said that the ADA soil they added has fertilizers good for 6+ months and tank was setup 4 months ago so he said I don't need to put any fertilizers for now. But I was thinking shall I start a little quantity of micro fertilizers like flourish?


All my tanks pretty much have ADA Soil. Yes you need flourish or another micro source and you need K (Potassium). If the excel is so great, why did he bother putting a pressurized system on your little tank? Also as mentioned if the plants live but grow slower and the tank was somewhat balanced with faster growth from pressurized co2 an algae issue might develop.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

You should stop listening to your LFS.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> kashif314 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I went to buy fertilizers but the LFS said that the ADA soil they added has fertilizers good for 6+ months and tank was setup 4 months ago so he said I don't need to put any fertilizers for now. But I was thinking shall I start a little quantity of micro fertilizers like flourish?
> ...


Its a 23 litter or 5 gallon tank. Shall I start fertilizers now or wait for say two months as LFS said? If to start now which one shall I buy for now. Flourish and potassium? Iron I think I don't need because mainly its for red plants or maybe I am wrong. Please advise which fertilizers for now. I have Seachem all range available and I prefer Seachem because heard good reviews about them. Please advise. Thanks. 



Nlewis said:


> You should stop listening to your LFS.


I will see progress of tank. For now its going ok but obviously can't say anything because its the fifth day only. However I seen some lush tanks solely on excel and on proper fertilizers. So let's see.


----------



## SLOBY (Feb 21, 2017)

I would suggest using this fertilizer as it is easy and very good. It should last you quite a long time and is cheep for what you get.:wink2:










DIY EI Liquid Fertilizer| Premium Aquarium Fertilizer | NilocG Aquatics


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've not read the thread too thoroughly, but have you considered DIY CO2? Hoppy has a pretty good thread about it on APC.

Diy co2 - General Aquarium Plants Discussions - Aquatic Plant Central


----------



## PK1 (Oct 30, 2005)

If you have a high intensity light and just took the CO2 away you are on your way to growing lush algae.

Excel alone won’t cut it with high light, trust me, been there done that. Also heed the advice of stopping to listen to your LFS: 6 months with no water column fertilizing?

Google and read up on Estimative Index fertilizing method. For a 5 gallon you can buy pre-made liquids like the one suggested above, it won’t be too expensive given the size of your tank. Also listen the people when they say Excel is not an equal substitute for CO2.

The good news is that Excel has some algae killing properties, but it’s also a biocide meaning it kills other life forms too so don’t over dose! Experiences on this vary, but even at recommended doses My invertebrates (shrimp, snail) didn’t too too well. 

It seems you tank has been established and optimized with a certain level of CO2, so if you take that away with the same level of light you’ll slow the growth of plants very quickly and send a signal to algae to kick in. 

Either go with lower light and Excel + fertilizers (it’s subjective without PAR readings, I know) or get a CO2 system. 

Good luck, and welcome to the hobby! If you grow algae, don’t get discouraged, figuring it out is part of the fun


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

PK1 said:


> If you have a high intensity light and just took the CO2 away you are on your way to growing lush algae.
> 
> Excel alone won?t cut it with high light, trust me, been there done that. Also heed the advice of stopping to listen to your LFS: 6 months with no water column fertilizing?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply. I have here only Seachem fertilizers available. Please let me know which shall I use and in what quantity. Is flourish and potassium enough? Or you suggest others too? Please reply. Thanks.


----------



## PK1 (Oct 30, 2005)

I’m not too familiar with the Seachem fertilizer line so I’m sure others will chime in, but a quick search brought up some info in the thread below, basis which it seems you would want to use individual N, P and K (potassium), plus trace and also iron. Don’t worry about any root tabs right now. It can add up over time, but probably easier to get started until you get the hang of it, at which time you’d want to go with dry fertilizers that is a lot cheaper. 

The directions as to the amounts would be on each bottle, the only thing you need to know is not to use both P and iron at the same time (Phosphorus binds iron), usually it’s best to dose them on alternate days. Seachem also has a recommended dosing schedule, link below. 

https://www.fishlore.com/aquariumfishforum/threads/seachem-fertilizers-and-what-they-do.180151/

http://www.seachem.com/downloads/charts/Plant-Dose-Chart.pdf


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

PK1 said:


> I?m not too familiar with the Seachem fertilizer line so I?m sure others will chime in, but a quick search brought up some info in the thread below, basis which it seems you would want to use individual N, P and K (potassium), plus trace and also iron. Don?t worry about any root tabs right now. It can add up over time, but probably easier to get started until you get the hang of it, at which time you?d want to go with dry fertilizers that is a lot cheaper.
> 
> The directions as to the amounts would be on each bottle, the only thing you need to know is not to use both P and iron at the same time (Phosphorus binds iron), usually it?s best to dose them on alternate days. Seachem also has a recommended dosing schedule, link below.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the very detailed reply. I have some more questions but will open a new thread for it. Once again thanks a lot for taking your time to look for links and provided me very valuable info


----------

